# 10/22 magazines



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

I know this is not a handgun related question but I thought I would see if any of you fellow Ruger owners could help me out here. I have had my 10/22 for about 7 years or so, and I have _never_ had any problems. I have a butler creek 30 rd mag, and 2 factory 10 rounders. I shoot fairly often, and go through several 550 count boxes every year.

Last week when I got out my rifle to shoot a bit, ALL 3 MAGAZINES were acting up on me. :smt076
All of the mags were not pushing the next round up to be chambered. I have not really messed around too much with them other than emptying them out and making sure they are clean. I have been thinking about spraying break cleaner in them to see if that will help free up the spring a little bit. Anyone have any advice?


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

My first thought would be gunk in the magazine that just needs to be cleaned out, but I'm no expert by any stretch of the imagination. Did this happen all of a sudden, or have you noticed it slowly getting worse? I would think that if it was gunk, there would be more and more misfeeds.

Hope this helps! Good Luck!


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

It was (to me) abnormally sudden. I get out my rifle at least every few weeks and shoot a few mags through it, clean it, and put it away. I have never had any problems at all with the mags, and last week all 3 of them were failing on me.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Could be dirty mags. But all three at one time leads me to want to look in the weapon for something wrong.


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

I can certainly see why you would think that, but the cartriges literally were not coming to the top. I would have to remove the mag, slap it on my leg, and reseat it every few shots. Really, really strange how all 3 mags were doing the same thing. I almost wonder if it had something to do with the heat/ humidity that we have experienced lately.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

if it happened to all three mags at once, I'd expect it to be either a problem with the gun or the ammo.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I had the same problem a couple of years ago; all of a sudden, several of my mags stopped feeding reliably within a relatively short period of time (one summer). In my case, it was a build-up of grit/grime/bullet lube inside the mags (are you shooting the Remington bulk-pack ammo? That's primarily what I was shooting at the time, and I think it had something to do with the problem).

The mags can be disassembled for cleaning quite easily. Here is a web page with detailed instructions and photos covering the process:
http://www.heypete.com/pete/shooting/rugermag.html

Or if you prefer a just-under-4-minute video presentation:





Both are from the same guy (name is Pete), and he does a dang fine job of describing how to tear it down and reassemble the mags. Only thing I'd add is that you might need to do some scrubbing on the inside of the metal feed lips (I did). I used an M-16 toothbrush-type cleaning brush, and an old nearly-worn-out .22 bore brush to get down into the slot and really get the crud out. Like Pete, I use BreakFree CLP, and wipe the mag nearly dry when I'm done, using a dry cloth or patches. There will be a little CLP left on most surfaces, but I find just a LITTLE helps keep things moving and makes the next cleaning easier.

10/22 mags are cool; I love the design and construction. That Bill Ruger was a smart guy.


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

That is fantastic. Yes, I am shooting the Remington bulk pack ammo, just as you were. I was hoping that there was a way to clean them out thouroughly, Thank You a million times, now I don't have to go out and buy several new mags!


----------



## kyhareraiser (Jun 30, 2009)

i've heard that keeping the mags fully loaded would make the springs weak and make the mags malfunction


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

kyhareraiser said:


> i've heard that keeping the mags fully loaded would make the springs weak and make the mags malfunction


Don't believe every thing you hear.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

What HE said. I have left all kinds of mags loaded for long periods of time. The springs will weaken faster compressing and decompressing over and over rather than just sitting there loaded. Now if you left it for a couple years or something and it was somewhere where dirt could get into it while it was sitting around you might have a problem. :watching:


----------



## Mr.clean (Jul 30, 2009)

I had the same problem many years ago.Are you using hollow points?This was my problem,you could use em in the factory mags but not aftermarket.


----------



## GySgt1811 (Jul 4, 2009)

*Great with butter and a little salt.*

I'm almost ashamed to tell what I do to a Ruger magazine... It's the "wax" or bullet lube build up that makes them run sticky after awhile. Are you ready? I boil them. Yep...2 minutes or so completely covered with water at a rolling boil. Take them out with tongs and shake the water out. Set them on a paper towel and they will flash dry. Then a little WD-40. I do the same with the trigger group with my Remington 870 and Mossberg 3000 (Yes...Mossberg 3000) Don't just dip 'em in the boiling water. You gotta get them hot enough (Don't worry, they won't go over 212F.) to flash dry the assembly. Learned the trick from an OLD muzzleloader.


----------

